# Which SERM do you prefer?



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

Personally I prefer Clomid, you?


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

Never ran clomid, since I'm a blast & cruise guy it's always letro for me and my constant battle with gyno


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

well this did not get much participation! lol


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 19, 2017)

i prefer toremifene.  But hard to come by.
i love nolva !


----------



## Intense (Jan 19, 2017)

Back when I used them I always liked clomids effects on my boys, they would get rather large, and my mood was pretty stable on it even during PCT.

I believe I remember reading nolvadex had a negative impact on igf levels or something along those lines so I shied away from using it.


----------

